# Recommendations for a good-quality portable CD player



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Back in December I bought a cheap Memorex portable CD player, primarily so I can spin discs in my old Trans Am, which has an old shaft-styled cassette deck with a line input (just couldn't bring myself to cut up the dash for a DIN-styled CD player!). For that purpose it works fine, since the stereo is marginal. 

However, sometimes I like to listen to CDs while I’m at work, and then I’m using some decent Sennheiser headphones. Well, the cheapie CD player isn’t cutting it for serious listening. The highs especially are really gritty. One particular disc I have has a couple of songs that start out with some wind chimes, and you wouldn’t believe all the hash the player generates with them!

So – can anyone recommend a good portable CD player with audiophile (or close to it) sonics? Even something that’s out of production would be fine, I don’t mind eBaying.

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... do they even make an audiophile (or close to it) portable CD player?

I'm thinkin' one of those small DVD players with the small screen, maybe some models will come to mind later. Seems like they would be pretty good, but I haven't ever listened to any portable players that I can think of.

Not sure if you can find this one but Stereophile was big on it... Optimus CD-3400

Here's and article of some older ones.... there may be replacement units available.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Wayne,
The folks at headphone used to rave about an inxpensive Sony, I've looked at their site but couldn't find it - maybe it's hidden somewhere.

http://www.headphone.com/

At the risk of being fired by Sonnie I've attached the link to the head phone geeks forum, I haven't opened any of the posts but you should find uptodate feedback here on latest portable source components:

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=23

NB
Don't you need an 8 track to keep the Trans Am in the right era?:laugh:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks, Sonnie – I’ll check into those.  Shoot, I think I’d be happy to get “doesn’t sound brittle and no digital hash with wind chimes!”

Phil,



> Don't you need an 8 track to keep the Trans Am in the right era?:laugh:


 :rofl: Hey, ya gotta draw the line somewhere! 

I had cassettes back then - didn't you? :laugh: 

Actually, I put the deck in this past summer, a top-of-the-line Yamaha from about 1985. $650 it listed for back in the day. I mean, it's very cool and all - motorized loading, full logic soft-touch controls - but can you imagine people paying that kind of money for a cassette deck? :huh: And only 6 radio presets! Man, have times changed!

By the way, I still have the original head unit and yes, it's an AM-FM 8-track.  They get big bucks on eBay!

Cheers,
Wayne


----------

